# 4 year old cremello gelding



## lucky2008 (Aug 17, 2010)

Introducing to you "flap jack" my new project horse!

Details
Height about 14hh
Age 4 years old
Breed: ?

What disicplines do you think he would excel in most?

*Note*: I know his feet need to be trimmed badly and have a farrier coming out to do it asap


----------



## CLaPorte432 (Jan 3, 2012)

On a side note...i think hes perlino.

Is he gelded? Hes got "stallion jowls"

Hard to say what hed be good at right now. I think he needs TLC, weight and muscle put on. 

Good for you for taking him on.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## lucky2008 (Aug 17, 2010)

CLaPorte432 said:


> On a side note...i think hes perlino.
> 
> Is he gelded? Hes got "stallion jowls"
> 
> ...


Yes he is gelded (as far as I know, I havent personaly looked), and I posted him under breeds and people said cremello, I thought perlino too

and what are jowls??


----------



## CLaPorte432 (Jan 3, 2012)

You could always DNA test him for sure. But hes quite "orangey" looking on his legs, mane/tail and some part of his face. 

First thing id be doing is bathing him and seeing how much i can make him shine! Lol. I love taking "special" cases on and doing makeovers on them. So much fun...
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## lucky2008 (Aug 17, 2010)

CLaPorte432 said:


> You could always DNA test him for sure. But hes quite "orangey" looking on his legs, mane/tail and some part of his face.
> 
> First thing id be doing is bathing him and seeing how much i can make him shine! Lol. I love taking "special" cases on and doing makeovers on them. So much fun...
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


I did bathe him and then he rolled... :evil:

But what are jowls?

and he doesnt look as orangy in person i think it maybe just the pictures


----------



## myhorsesonador (Jun 21, 2009)

Jowls as in Jaw bones


----------



## Elana (Jan 28, 2011)

My first horse was almost the same color as this horse.. mine was a bit whiter (if that is possible) through the body and legs. I really really LIKE these horses. 

His feet, as you note, need trimming. I think they are very very upright.. almost clubby looking and I think the feet are why the hind leg looks a bit over angulated through the hock. I would like to see a bit lower placement of his hocks. 

He is a bit butt high. He has good bone, a short back and I like his shoulder. Nice angle at the point of shoulder and he is neither steep of shallow in the placement of the scapula. His withers carry nicely into his back. 

Now I have spent some time with "white" horses like this one.. and I find them to have a very interesting outlook on training and the business of living. The ones I have been around do not miss a thing.. but they are observant.. not particularly afraid of anything. I think it may be a genetic thing.. linked to their color. These horses stand out and the unobservant ones probably got culled pretty quickly in wild situations. How is this horse's disposition? 

Years ago (1971), I rode mine on a 30 mile competitive trail ride. One of the parts of the ride required us to cross a large river. On the day of and the day before the ride it rained.. and rained.. and rained.. The river was high and very muddy.. and there were no other horses and riders when I got there. We had NO idea if the crossing was still good or if the high water had made it deep or unstable. 

This horse never refused a water crossing and we got to this river and he seemed to understand the possible peril. He went across but every couple of steps he would put his head down _under_ the water to check the bottom of the river bed to make sure there WAS a bottom. 

I have lots of stories about this horse. I hope this one of yours is as good as the one I had. Yours has way better conformation and potential.


----------



## paintedpastures (Jun 21, 2011)

Agree horse looks more perlino in pictures not cremello.


----------



## lucky2008 (Aug 17, 2010)

Elana said:


> Now I have spent some time with "white" horses like this one.. and I find them to have a very interesting outlook on training and the business of living. The ones I have been around do not miss a thing.. but they are observant.. not particularly afraid of anything. I think it may be a genetic thing.. linked to their color. These horses stand out and the unobservant ones probably got culled pretty quickly in wild situations. How is this horse's disposition?
> 
> Years ago (1971), I rode mine on a 30 mile competitive trail ride. One of the parts of the ride required us to cross a large river. On the day of and the day before the ride it rained.. and rained.. and rained.. The river was high and very muddy.. and there were no other horses and riders when I got there. We had NO idea if the crossing was still good or if the high water had made it deep or unstable.
> 
> ...


Right now he is kinda afraid of somethings because he has trust issues, but we are working on that. He is pretty funny though, I had a saddle pad on his neck and he bent down to graze and it slid right over his head and he just picked up his head like what happened. But be is pretty smart too, he can be afraid of things at first but the second time he is good with it. You can push a saddle off the side of him and he doesn't freak out or anything 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## lucky2008 (Aug 17, 2010)

paintedpastures said:


> Agree horse looks more perlino in pictures not cremello.


I will have to get more pictures 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## FeatheredFeet (Jan 27, 2010)

I can hardly believe, that you apparently own this horse, that you've bathed him, had a saddle pad on him and still do not know if he's a gelding or stud. Do you know about all the other horses in the background? Maybe you should check them, or you might be having some unwanted pregnancies.

Anyway, I think he's going to turn out to be a rather a nice little horse. Needs some TLC and his feet trimmed, as you mentioned. He does toe out slightly, on all four feet. He has a decent shoulder and neck. I probably would like to see a little sweeter head on him, but his is ok. He is a bit butt-high and I doubt that will change, given his age. He is a bit goose-rumped too. Considering (I think) he's not had excellent care in the past, he seems to grow a good mane and tail. Look after those and I'll bet you could have a tail which might drag the ground in time.

Worm him. Put him on a really good diet. Get a little weight and muscle on him and take some photos in about three months. I think he will look a lot better. Who knows what he might excel in. Maybe nothing, but just become a nice little riding horse. Who knows what breed is in there. His very thick mane tells me there might be pony of some kind. His rather large jowls, tell me he might have some QH. There again, he could be anything really. 

Lizzie


----------



## lucky2008 (Aug 17, 2010)

FeatheredFeet said:


> I can hardly believe, that you apparently own this horse, that you've bathed him, had a saddle pad on him and still do not know if he's a gelding or stud. Do you know about all the other horses in the background? Maybe you should check them, or you might be having some unwanted pregnancies.
> 
> Anyway, I think he's going to turn out to be a rather a nice little horse. Needs some TLC and his feet trimmed, as you mentioned. He does toe out slightly, on all four feet. He has a decent shoulder and neck. I probably would like to see a little sweeter head on him, but his is ok. He is a bit butt-high and I doubt that will change, given his age. He is a bit goose-rumped too. Considering (I think) he's not had excellent care in the past, he seems to grow a good mane and tail. Look after those and I'll bet you could have a tail which might drag the ground in time.
> 
> ...


They sold him to me as a gelding i never thought to look, I haven't seen him try to mount any mares
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## FeatheredFeet (Jan 27, 2010)

Did they tell you anything of his sire and dam or previous owners. At his age, you might be able to trace his background.

Lizzie


----------



## lucky2008 (Aug 17, 2010)

FeatheredFeet said:


> Did they tell you anything of his sire and dam or previous owners. At his age, you might be able to trace his background.
> 
> Lizzie


I was told he was bought from a kill pen
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## FeatheredFeet (Jan 27, 2010)

Too bad. But good that he has a nice home with you. In time, with some _very_ careful training, he might become a nice children's pony.

Lizzie


----------



## lucky2008 (Aug 17, 2010)

FeatheredFeet said:


> Too bad. But good that he has a nice home with you. In time, with some _very_ careful training, he might become a nice children's pony.
> 
> Lizzie


Or a adults pony  I currently ride a 14hh mare
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## TexanFreedom (Apr 2, 2012)

@Elana; 

Color has nothing to do with attitude, willingness, or behavior.There is no possible way that behavior can be linked to color. Telling someone this is like saying all blondes are stupid and ignorant, which they are not.


----------



## lucky2008 (Aug 17, 2010)

He is def. A gelding
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------

